# I did my research on the breed...



## Kapidolo Farms (May 20, 2016)

By clicking this inside TFO link, you are acknowledging you might not like where it takes you or what I wrote.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/live-naked-people.126107/page-8 post 144


----------



## Rue (May 20, 2016)

I think your rant is justified.

I like definitions. We all use words without knowing what they mean. That is part of the issue. So what is the definition of 'doing research'? And I mean outside an institution such as a university or actual research facility.

'Doing research' used to mean going to the library, taking out books, reading them (or relevant parts of them) and then finding people and asking questions. It took a lot of time.

Now? No one does that anymore. We Google. It's fast and efficient. But do we all Google the same way? Maybe one person goes all out - reads information from many sources, discards the information from sketchy websites or blogs, follows up on tangents, etc.. Maybe one person goes to the first 2 websites that pop up and calls it a day. There's really no definition of what constitutes 'doing research' anymore. 

The other problem with forums is that most of them are chatty. How we chat is different than how we engage in serious discourse. And how we chat on-line is different than how we chat in person. I think a lot of people don't even bother to Google...they just join a forum and say 'feed me'.

I fully understand your annoyance, but I have no idea how to address it given the current culture.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2016)

Another thing to consider about doing research just on the internet is once someone writes up an article, they very seldom go back and update the info therein. So Suzy Cream Cheese is reading about how to care for the species of tortoise she's interested in, and all the stuff she's reading is old and outdated. But it sticks in her mind and she's adamant she now knows how to care for her tortoise.


----------



## jaizei (May 20, 2016)

Will said:


> By clicking this inside TFO link, you are acknowledging you might not like where it takes you or what I wrote.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/live-naked-people.126107/page-8 post 144




If you right click the post number and select "copy link address", you can make a link so that goes straight to the post.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/live-naked-people.126107/page-8#post-1325292


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 20, 2016)

jaizei said:


> If you right click the post number and select "copy link address", you can make a link so that goes straight to the post.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/live-naked-people.126107/page-8#post-1325292



Damn skippy, thank you.


----------



## Big Charlie (May 20, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Another thing to consider about doing research just on the internet is once someone writes up an article, they very seldom go back and update the info therein. So Suzy Cream Cheese is reading about how to care for the species of tortoise she's interested in, and all the stuff she's reading is old and outdated. But it sticks in her mind and she's adamant she now knows how to care for her tortoise.


Many articles posted on the net were not created to inform people but to generate income. The people who pay for these articles don't verify that the content is accurate as long as the end result is satisfactory. That end result might be directing users to a particular website or getting them to view or click on an ad. There are automated programs that write articles although most agree that they aren't as good as articles written by people. One thing that makes an article more valuable is if it contains unique information.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (May 22, 2016)

I am still researching. But when you go to a lot of sites, there is plenty misinformation. I perfere to get the info from people that I know have raised tortoises for a while. They are glad to share so you don't have to go through the same mistakes they already went through. I have gone to many sites until I found this one. It made sense.


----------

